# I wish someone would make....



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you ever wished for a kitchen tool that doesn't exist? Or made up one of your own?

When I was in fifth grade, the teacher assigned us to make an invention. I came up with a knife/spreader that heats up so you can spread hard butter, icing, etc. I often wondered if I could actually make it and whether it might actually sell. For the time being I have to make do with a glass of hot water and a butter knife. Maybe I'll actually pursue it! 

What would you like to see in the kitchen or restaurant supply store?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Yes! For the home... a fridge with three compartments for three different temps.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Your wish is granted: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....&ref=06&loc=01

I just saw one of these at Best Buy last week!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have actually cut down and sanded a smaller version of the all purpose plastic bakery scraper. I use them all the time at home. Poof! there goes another million dollar idea:lol:


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I hate deep fridges. While this may only a domestic requirement, I think it sucks to try and get something out of the back and tip out a bowl of tomato puree. 

Currently fridges do not hold their rightful place IMHO. They are the most used cupboard of all. They should be wider, and flater.No deeper than a carton of eggs. Depth contributes to the dead cabbage syndrome. 

It is true we over refridgerate, but since we do, let those bossy manufacturers move with the market, and those lazy designers leave room in a kitchen for more than one fridge. It isn't 1955 any more, we shop at supermarkets for the most part, not the little corner shop that supported us for so long. And so conveniently. It is time to change the way we are obliged to safely store food too.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh, we have eliminated that problem. Our ice bax has sliding shelves. No problems!!!
Just the stuff that falls off the back while you try to slide the stupid thing and lands down onto the lower shelf:lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A tuile pan, like a pizelle maker, only curved.

Yeah I bet that'll sell.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OOh... that'd be good for fricos, too.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

When my son, now 28, was in grade school many years ago, they had to compete in "Invent America", I think was the name of the program.

He took a wooden spring-hindged clothespin and glued/rubberbanded chopsticks to it, for the person who could not master regular chopsticks, and named them GripSticks. He won first place in his grade, but failed to win in the state competition. I always thought it was kind of clever.

I remember reading of other winners having things like colored salt, so you could see how much salt you were adding to your food, and one kid had a glow-in-the dark toilet seat.

h.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Kids are brilliant aren't they. It must be their muckless minds, not yet clogged with 'can't'. So they do.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

HENRY. Henry!! Empty your mail box. There isn't room to slip in a one line letter. Hurrumph


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ive always thought about having a hotbox that had spray arms that either were recessed into the insulation or just screwed in and converted the hot box into a portable dishwasher.

So in a nut shell:

it would be a hot box with plates on racks for service, plates would go back in along with the spray arms, plugged into mains water and used as a dishwasher, loaded on to a truck or whatever transported back to base, clean and dry stuff unloaded.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Interesting little things, chopsticks. I just used a couple of sets yesterday,
TO STIR PAINT! :lol: 

I wish my kitchen floor at the sorority was a giant sink, covered with metal grate so that I could hose it down, quickly taking care of non-stop spills and eliminating the nasty mop. This probably exists - somewhere.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Yeppers..it do already exist. It is called the drunk tank down at the County Jail cept it do not need a grate botton. Sloping concrete and large floor drains work well. 

bigwheel


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, bigwheel, you're a caution!  

Actually, I've worked in restaurant kitchens that were like that -- tile floors that were covered with rubber mats, drains at various spots. At the end of the night, after we'd scrubbed down the stoves and counters, we'd hose down the mats, then pick them up (heavy with water!) and set them to the side while we mopped the tile floor underneath. Then put back the mats. Lotsa work, but a sparkling clean kitchen!

BTW: Hi, Pastachef!! Good to see you again.  

And I just saw kiddy chopsticks that are like the clothespins that are all of one piece (kind of like an elongated letter U) -- all you have to do is push them together.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kuan I use upside down baguette pans to form tuilles. I found a ice cream cone electric machine at Goodwill and loaned to it a cheffy friend who was into making various flavored cones for aps.....I've not been in to try them but sounded interesting.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

We have drains and gratings too, makes things very easy.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hi Suzanne. It's good to see you too! I still come in and read now and then. It's still a great place to visit and learn I do miss a lot of the old members, but there are many very nice new people.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Something with a lever that you can manually break up a block of chocolate instead of repeatedly dropping it on the floor!

Thank goodness they invented pastilles, but not all choc. comes that way!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

momoreg,
What do you use now? Maybe you can find a metal worker. Bring them a serrated knife and they can make holes in the tip of the blade to hinge it to a base and voila, it becomes a lever.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ice carving rake and a hammer, 90 seconds fo9r break up


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

mudbug, I think it need to be stronger than your average knife, with a very strong hinge. Kinda like a paper cutter, but stronger. An added bonus would be uniform size chunks of choc.


----------

